

SkypeIn - Your Personal Online Number - known
http://www.skype.com/intl/en/allfeatures/onlinenumber/

======
zandorg
Hey I must be ahead of the curve. I have a Skype UK number (Leeds) and
amusingly, a Compton number in the USA - one of the few Californian numbers
left.

Great for business - my American customers can phone me in 'Compton'.

